# No photo shoot this time



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Some time ago I purchased several round acrylic pen blanks about 5" long and not only pre-drilled but pre-tubed. When I attempted to turn one I found it was very brittle and came off in chips so I tossed it in the bin and forgot about the rest until today when I decided to try turning them on the metal lathe. I had to take small cuts, initially to reduce the more than ample size 0.010" then down to 0.005", the final cut was only 0.002" and the finish was excellent requiring the most minor sanding with 1200 grit wet with Brasso then a spin with a soft cloth. By the way, my lathe is Imperial!

I think at the same time that I bought he above blanks, I bought a packet of Purpleheart blanks which were pre-drilled, I used one a while back leaving four, out of these only one was drilled close enough to the centre for me to make anything other than a slimline. That one reasonable blank was soon "turned" into a comfort pen but instead of using the rubber end, I used the Purpleheart to the tip, this enabled me to make a thicker more masculine looking pen.
Because both of these were experiments, I didn't take any pretty pictures.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good looking pens Harry, are you and Bob in some kind of competition to see who can turn out the most and the best looking pens?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jerry,

No way.... No how.... am I about to compete with Harry on ANYTHING. I don't like having my rear kicked :nhl_checking: :fie::sarcastic:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry, take absolutely no notice of Bob, just take a long slow trip through his gallery to see what I mean.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry great looking pens sir. Well done.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hooray for Imperial lathes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Harry, nice work.

Have you ever made or thought about making pens for people with dificulities holding narrow pens? I talking about the pens thay are wide and usually have rubber finger grips.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Barry99 said:


> Harry, nice work.
> 
> Have you ever made or thought about making pens for people with dificulities holding narrow pens? I talking about the pens thay are wide and usually have rubber finger grips.


Barry, Barry, Barry! Keep up, your falling behind! :laugh:

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/13303-i-do-like-comfort.html

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/13181-pen-piddling.html

:yes4:

But seriously, the "comfort" style kits are still on a 7mm tube and are not as fat as say a "cigar" kit. To me, a "cigar" is almost too fat. I finished one the other day. I feels OK, but to me is just too heavy. I did a gentle sweeping curve but no detailing near the nib end so it is quite slick. The nib hardware has a molded ridge that gives some grip. 

But the rubber grip of the "comfort" style is very comfortable to my hand.

PSI and I believe others offer additional rubber/gel grip pens that may be on a larger tube.

Here are two links into the PSI web pages for styles other than the "comfort" that also include rubber grips :
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKGDPEN.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKEZPEN.html

And I found these at Arizona Silhouette:
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Berea_Hardwoods_Pen_Kit_Images_4.htm (scroll down to the Cushion Grip Ballpoint, Berea HW kit)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Barry99 said:


> Harry, nice work.
> 
> Have you ever made or thought about making pens for people with dificulities holding narrow pens? I talking about the pens thay are wide and usually have rubber finger grips.


Barry, I don't ever sell any of my projects, whatever we (my wife and I) don't want to keep I give away as presents. If anyone with difficulties holding a pen asked me to make a specific style, I would have it made and in the mail within a few days at no cost at all to the recipient.

The reason I make mainly slimlines is because that's what most people seem to choose when I offer them a choice. Apart from a couple of fat looking cigar pens, eventually GIVEN as presents (as distinct from offering a choice) this shot shows a comfort pen, a tear drop one and a really FAT one, the latter, which is very well made, is to me ugly and difficult for me to hold was given to me by a guy who once had a gift shop and couldn't sell this style! (I wonder why?)


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

The uncomfortable look like a suppository Harry that is uncomfortable. Thanks Harry I needed a good laugh.


----------

